# Hardware Empfehlung?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte in naher Zukunft mal wieder neue Hardware, zu mal sowohl mein PC als auch mein Notebook jetzt in die Jahre gekommen sind (>7 Jahre).

Beim Notebook (Ubuntu/XP) geht die Akkulaufzeit gegen Null und auf dem PC (gentoo) dauert mir langsam alles zu lange.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie denn unter Linux die Unterstützung von Intel Onboard Grafik (Intel HD) ist?

Kann man die unter Linux sauber nutzen? Bisher verwende ich i.d.R Nvidia Grafikkarten und bin zufrieden damit.

Wert würde ich auf USB3 und SATA 6GBit/s legen. Ins Notebook soll auf jeden Fall eine SSD wegen der Akkulaufzeit.

Was mir gar nicht herkommt ist irgendwas von ASUS, da hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Ich denke es wird im Notebook wohl eine i5 CPU. Ist wohl zur Zeit der beste Kompromiss bzgl. Preis/Leistung/Energieeffizienz.

PC seitig bin ich mir da noch gar nicht sicher. 

Habt ihr in letzter Zeit was empfehlenswertes gekauft oder seid total reingefallen?

Was meint Ihr?

Im Voraus danke!

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also so lange du a) keine wilden 3D-Orgien feiern willst (Aus Kategorie games-fps) und b) in VMware (falls du das nutzt) auf 3D-Beschleunigung verzichten kannst, und c) Keine Programme mit "wine" verwenden willst, die beim Installieren Shader compilieren (Wie MassEffect zum Beispiel), dann funktioniert Intel HD mitlerweile sehr gut unter Linux. Die 3D-Treiber sind halt *meh*.

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab ne Onboard-Intel-Graphikkarte:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Ach der KDE-Kram mit Transparenz, Wobbly Windows und all sowas. Ich bin aber kein Gamer ;-) Für nen „normalen“ Desktop reicht’s allemal.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie denn unter Linux die Unterstützung von Intel Onboard Grafik (Intel HD) ist? 

  Normales Desktop-Zeug, Browsen, Filme, usw geht gut. Der Intel-Treiber läßt sich problemlos integrieren. Hatte vorher auch nvidia und war auch zufrieden.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Wert würde ich auf USB3 und SATA 6GBit/s legen. Ins Notebook soll auf jeden Fall eine SSD wegen der Akkulaufzeit. 

 Unbedingt. Und in den Desktop gehört auch eine SSD. Eine 128GiB-SSD reicht, größer muss sie gar nicht sein. Du wirst nichts anderes mehr haben wollen.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Was mir gar nicht herkommt ist irgendwas von ASUS, da hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.  

 Ich nur gute. Hab jetzt ein Asrock, aber das Erste und auch das letzte Mal.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Ich denke es wird im Notebook wohl eine i5 CPU

 Ist ne gute Wahl, auch für den Desktop. Selbst hab ich eine i5-3570K, da fehlt nicht viel zu einer i7-3770K. Ist wohl derzeit das Beste in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung was du haben kannst. Das wird sich jedoch im laufe des Jahres schnell ändern, wenn die neuen Intel-CPU's auf den Markt kommen. AMD hab ich in dieser Beziehung abgeschrieben, weil sie in praktisch allen Disziplinen schlechter abschneiden. Da AMD echte 8-Kern-Prozessoren verwendet halten sie beim compilieren sehr gut mit, das war's aber schon.

Jean-Paul

----------

## musv

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951962.html, ich hab da ein Acer Ascpire V3 gekauft, weil es eins der wenigen Notebooks ist, was ohne Windows daher kommt. Das Ding hat zwar keine SSD eingebaut, stellt aber einen 2. Schacht für eine zweite Festplatte zur Verfügung. Dummerweise fehlt der Einbaurahmen für die 2. Platte. Muss man also noch mit dazubestellen. 

Aber ansonsten hat das Teil alles, was du willst:

Core i5

8 GB Ram

Optimus Intel + Nvidia (lässt sich mit Bumblebee problemlos umschalten)

mattes FullHD-Display

kein Windows

Das vorinstallierte Linpus ist per default kaputt und die Festplattenpartitionierung ein reiner Unfall. Aber das sollte nicht weiter stören. Bis jetzt bin ich durchaus begeistert von dem Teil.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Was mir gar nicht herkommt ist irgendwas von ASUS, da hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.   Ich nur gute. Hab jetzt ein Asrock, aber das Erste und auch das letzte Mal.

 

ASUS hatte so eine Phase in der sie so ziemlich am laufendem Band schlicht und einfach Mist produzierten, doch diese scheint seit neustem wohl überstanden zu sein.

Ich hatte bei mir ein Board von denen herumliegen das aufgrund eines fehlerhaften UEFI kaum bis gar nicht brauchbar war (mit jedem Betriebssystem instabil bis zum abkotzen), doch jetzt gab es dafür ein Update wodurch fast alle Fehler behoben wurden. Mit dem manuellen abschalten aller Tuning-Optionen im UEFI lies sich daraus nun ein akzeptabler Rechner bauen und verkaufen.

----------

## franzf

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 128GiB-SSD reicht, größer muss sie gar nicht sein. Du wirst nichts anderes mehr haben wollen.

 

Irr dich da mal nicht. Wenn man diversen Rezensionen glauben darf sind die 128GB-Versionen oft langsamer! Mindestens die 256GB-Versionen werden empfohlen.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Ich denke es wird im Notebook wohl eine i5 CPU Ist ne gute Wahl, auch für den Desktop. Selbst hab ich eine i5-3570K, da fehlt nicht viel zu einer i7-3770K. Ist wohl derzeit das Beste in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung was du haben kannst

 

Ich hab mich im Endeffekt für nen i3 im Norebook entschieden. Reicht vollkommen für alle anfallenden Aufgaben, und zum Kompilieren hilft der große Desktop-Rechner: i7-2600K. Den hab ich aber nur genommen, weil es zum dem Zeitpunkt ein "Sonderschnäppchen" war, nur 15€ Aufpreis zur 2500K (k.A. obs ein Fehler beim Anbieter war oder ein geplantes Angebot - laufen tut sie Problemlos).

 *Quote:*   

> Da AMD echte 8-Kern-Prozessoren verwendet halten sie beim compilieren sehr gut mit, das war's aber schon.

 

Sind keine echten acht Kerne. Es sind 8 Integer-Einheiten aber nur 4 FP-Einheiten. Was das größere Problem bei AMD ist: Energieeffizienz. Zieht Strom ohne Ende unter Last, was in DE einiges an Kosten bedeutet, außerdem brauchts ein stärkeres Netzteil.

===

Zur Markenfrage:

Lenovo Thinkpad. Sind hier im Haushalt 2 Stück im Einsatz: Ein älterer SL510 (aktuell mit Suse) und ein L520 (der i3). Laufen ohne Probleme, alle Hardware wird unterstützt. Was will man mehr?

----------

## Jean-Paul

@franzf, 

ja da gebe ich dir recht, Die 256er sind schneller als die 128er. Aber ich denke, das ist messbar aber im täglichen Gebrauch kaum spürbar. Man gewöhnt sich schnell an einen bestimmten Zustand.

Ich hatte dies auch nur im Hinblick auf die Größe geschrieben, die Geschwindigkeit hatte ich gar nicht im Sinn.

Ich war echt der Meinung, AMD hätte 8-Kern-Przessoren.

Aber was AMD die letzten Jahre an Boden verloren hat ist echt erschreckend. Wenn das so weiter geht, endet das noch im Monopol für Intel.

@schmidicom,

es gibt wohl kaum einen Mainboard-Hersteller der nicht gelobt und zerrissen wird. Wahrscheinlich gibt es Leute die auch mit Asrock zufrieden sind.  :Confused: 

Mein erstes Asrock ist mir abgeraucht, was mir erheblichen Ärger beim Händler meines Vertrauens eingebracht hat. Dabei kann ich ihn sogar verstehen. Er muss den Schaden abwickeln, den Schrott austauschen und verdient hat er dann nichts mehr. Nun ist halt ein anderer Händler meines Vertrauens.  :Laughing: 

Jean-Paul

----------

## tazinblack

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Aber was AMD die letzten Jahre an Boden verloren hat ist echt erschreckend. Wenn das so weiter geht, endet das noch im Monopol für Intel.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Also ich bin mittlerweile auch der Meinung, das AMD in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft den Bach runter geht.  :Sad: 

Schade, früher war ich immer sehr zufrieden mit CPUs von denen.

Das Intel Monopol wird wohl kommen was x86 bzw. amd64 angeht. 

Zum Glück kommt immer mehr auf Basis von ARM. Da bin ich immer wieder beeindruckt, was aus ein paar Watt Energie alles rauszuholen ist.

Und wie man hier und da immer mal wieder liest, ist der klassische Desktop PC ja sowieso ein Auslaufmodel.

----------

## tazinblack

 *musv wrote:*   

> Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951962.html, ich hab da ein Acer Ascpire V3 gekauft, weil es eins der wenigen Notebooks ist, was ohne Windows daher kommt. Das Ding hat zwar keine SSD eingebaut, stellt aber einen 2. Schacht für eine zweite Festplatte zur Verfügung. Dummerweise fehlt der Einbaurahmen für die 2. Platte. Muss man also noch mit dazubestellen. 
> 
> Aber ansonsten hat das Teil alles, was du willst:
> 
> Core i5
> ...

 

Das ist ein cooles Teil! Leider wollte ich eher was in 15". Wo hast Du den Einbaurahmen für die Platte herbekommen?

Bei Notesbooksbilliger konnte ich den nirgends dazuklicken?

Ich hab bisher ein Samsung mit dem ich seht zufrieden war. Immerhin ist es auch schon 7 oder 8 Jahre alt was ein neues Notebook auch wieder mitmachen sollte. Von Acer hab ich bisher nur in der Firma diverse Displays gesehen und da ist teilweise das Bild nicht so prickelnd.

Um Windows werde ich wohl auch nicht drumherum kommen, da meine bessere Hälfte ab und zu Windows braucht. Wobei ich auf jeden Fall dieses separat kaufen werde, da ja die meisten Rechner nur noch Preinstall sind und mittlerweile auch oft keine recovery CDs mehr mitkommen.

Und ist die Platte dann hinüber hat man dann den Salat.

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Das ist ein cooles Teil! Leider wollte ich eher was in 15". Wo hast Du den Einbaurahmen für die Platte herbekommen?
> 
> Bei Notesbooksbilliger konnte ich den nirgends dazuklicken?

 

Hab ich nicht. Die 500GB-HDD landet in meinem NAS. Meinem Vater reichen auch die 120GB der SSD.

----------

